
TypeScript is nearly half as popular as JavaScript for React apps - jamesknelson
https://twitter.com/james_k_nelson/status/1027383274769866752
======
johntran
@jamesknelson

Also worth mentioning that TS npm download is greater than React consistently.

[http://www.npmtrends.com/typescript-vs-react-vs-vue-vs-
flow-...](http://www.npmtrends.com/typescript-vs-react-vs-vue-vs-flow-bin)

I've used Flow in 2016 and getting it to work on code editors was a huge pain.
Coworkers asked me weekly how to fix their environment to get it to work.

In 2017 I introduced TS to the codebase and never looked back. It just works™.

~~~
nostalgeek
> I've used Flow in 2016 and getting it to work on code editors was a huge
> pain.

Typescript also has support for js-doc style type declarations, at a basic
level, IMHO it's less painful to use than Flow. Does Flow even has a compiler
that doesn't rely on OCaml?

[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/wiki/JSDoc-
support-i...](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/wiki/JSDoc-support-in-
JavaScript)

------
serguzest
You would want TypeScript, if you want to refactor even little bit of your
code.

------
nostalgeek
I actually use JSX without React thanks to Typescript, I wrote an HTML builder
myself (anybody can write one, it's easy) and it's quite handy since I don't
have to rely on any framework/view library anymore.

~~~
theknarf
You don't need Typescript to use JSX without React. Plugging my own
isomorphic-jsx project: [https://github.com/TheKnarf/isomorphic-
jsx](https://github.com/TheKnarf/isomorphic-jsx)

~~~
nostalgeek
> You don't need Typescript to use JSX without React. Plugging my own
> isomorphic-jsx project: [https://github.com/TheKnarf/isomorphic-
> jsx](https://github.com/TheKnarf/isomorphic-jsx)

Yes but since I use Typescript static analysis as well: 2 birds, one stone.

